# Weird CPU issues in Kontakt



## Ed (May 23, 2010)

So after getting Tonehammer Frame Drums Epic and Solo it seems Kontakt is having issues on my system... I literally play a few slow notes and CPU shoots up to max. I tried it with sounds I was using before (Epic Dhols) just to see and they were the same but they were absolutely fine. 

Therefore something is definitely up with these other samples.

What could be going on?


----------



## Dynamitec (May 23, 2010)

What's your latency you are using Kontakt with? Try to rise the buffer size and see if it improves things.


----------



## Ed (May 23, 2010)

Dynamitec @ Sun May 23 said:


> What's your latency you are using Kontakt with? Try to rise the buffer size and see if it improves things.



I tried raising it to 180kb from 60 and it made no difference.


----------



## Dynamitec (May 23, 2010)

No, sorry, not the DFD buffer size, but the latency (process buffersize). Try to rise your latency to 10ms or something like that. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Ed (May 23, 2010)

I can raise the latency in my soundcard but its at its highest it can go since any higher I get weird crackles. Is there any other place I can change it? 

I also dont understand why it would only do this on these instruments.


----------



## Dynamitec (May 23, 2010)

Maybe those instruments have a lots of groups and zones in them. Since 3.5 that can cause a worse performance.

Tonehammer are you following this discussion?


----------



## Sean Beeson (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Weird CPU HOG on new Tonehammer instruments*

I don't know if Troels has included custom IRs in those libraries, but I know with my own development, that if you are using custom IRs in the convolution insert, that can sometime causes CPU spikes...

Just a thought!


----------



## Ed (May 23, 2010)

It even happens on small patches, so there's definitely something weird going on.


----------



## gregjazz (May 23, 2010)

Check for impulse responses... if not it's probably something in the scripting, but there's no way to know for certain because it's probably locked.


----------



## Ed (May 23, 2010)

gregjazz @ Sun May 23 said:


> Check for impulse responses... if not it's probably something in the scripting, but there's no way to know for certain because it's probably locked.



Yup its locked so I cant see whats going on, I guess Tonehammer will have to look into it. If it can be just as bad on CPU on an instrument thats 20mb compared with one thats 700mb I think some kind of impulse issue makes sense.

Would love to know if anyone else is having the same problem.,


----------



## gregjazz (May 23, 2010)

Can you try bypassing the script and see if that affects the CPU usage?


----------



## Ed (May 23, 2010)

No as I say its locked. I'll let you guys know if we sort it out. I bet it something real simple.


----------



## gsilbers (May 23, 2010)

Ed @ Sun May 23 said:


> So after getting Tonehammer Frame Drums Epic and Solo it seems Kontakt is having issues on my system... I literally play a few slow notes and CPU shoots up to max. I tried it with sounds I was using before (Epic Dhols) just to see and they were the same but they were absolutely fine.
> 
> Therefore something is definitely up with these other samples.
> 
> What could be going on?



sorry to bring it to an almost stop here.. but

what system do u have?
have u made any changes besides getting new tonehammer samples? 
new version of kontakt? ( 4 vs 3,5?)
are u using the memory server or 64 bit?
any issues with memory server?
(mine will go crazy if i have standalone kontakt with plugin kontakt running at the same time) 

i didnt understand if the old tonehammer patches where ok or they kept the cpu spike same as the new ones.


----------



## rJames (May 23, 2010)

Ed, I'm getting this problem but it is not with any Tonehammer products.

I think it is Kontakt and Logic's 32 bit AU bridge.

I dont' have a solution but try this. Force Quit the 32 bit AU bridge. You will get a dialogue that asks if you want to restart the 32 bit AU bridge. Choose restart the bridge. 

The CPU should go back to normal after you press PLAY once.

I'm sure the problem will come back but I've been using this as a way to continue to work on my projects.

What instruments are you using in your project besides Kontakt?


----------



## gregjazz (May 24, 2010)

Ed @ Sun May 23 said:


> No as I say its locked. I'll let you guys know if we sort it out. I bet it something real simple.



Ah, I thought you meant the script was locked, I didn't realize it was a locked Player instrument.

You know as a developer, you actually have a choice on whether or not you want NI to lock the library? Personally I'd rather leave it unlocked so people can go in and use KONTAKT's effects, etc., or add an additional script. Just in case, you know?


----------



## polypx (May 24, 2010)

> You know as a developer, you actually have a choice on whether or not you want NI to lock the library? Personally I'd rather leave it unlocked so people can go in and use KONTAKT's effects, etc., or add an additional script. Just in case, you know?



Yeah, couldn't agree more. Locking an instrument is really limiting the number of ways in which it might be used.


----------



## Dynamitec (May 24, 2010)

But sometimes locking an instrument might also help to prevent the user from making something not work anymore especially if heavy scripting is used :roll:


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 24, 2010)

No CPU issues on my iMac under 10.6.3. Playing notes seem quite normal.
J


----------



## rJames (May 25, 2010)

Dynamitec @ Mon May 24 said:


> But sometimes locking an instrument might also help to prevent the user from making something not work anymore especially if heavy scripting is used :roll:



you can always go back to the original. (even if you overwrite and have to go back to the disc)


----------

